# Looking for Haunted Attraction Business partner(s) in Central North Carolina area



## HalloweenFXfiles (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello everyone in the Central North Carolina area..

I'm interested in establishing a Professional Haunted Attraction in the Raleigh or Fayetteville or Sanford area...
But i would like to have a business partner(s) to join me and share the venture and possibly making it a fruitful experience that we can enjoy together..

If your interested and live in the mentioned areas, let me know. I would like to make this idea a reality..

Just remember it will require some investment such as money, time, labor, and everything else that will be needed down the road to complete the job as I will do the same..

join me in facebook also if you want to keep in constant touch..

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Halloween-Haunters-of-North-Carolina/133679153406434?sk=wall

thanks again for your time..
Kevin...


----------



## HalloweenFXfiles (Dec 16, 2008)

Got some good responses for future Haunt Attraction partners.. Thanks guys that inquired, hope to get this " HAUNT STARTED "..!!


----------



## HalloweenFXfiles (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm in search for another partner for the pro haunt. Anyone interested, contact me here or the facebook link.. Thanks again..


----------



## HalloweenFXfiles (Dec 16, 2008)

Still looking for another Partner if anyone knows of someone interested of joining us.. please let us know.. Thank you..


----------

